# Pacific seacraft 25



## benajah (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi all,
I have searched for information on the Pacific Seacraft 25 and haven't found much at all. I am pretty familiar with many of the other Pacific Seacraft vessels but never heard of this one. One is for sale in my area and I am curious, but information seems to be lacking. Anybody know much about these?


----------



## Landgull (Dec 30, 2011)

I've never sailed, or seen one, but these people have sailed one far and wide.

The Adventures of Tiny Bubbles


----------



## SecondWindNC (Dec 29, 2008)

The 25 was an early Pacific Seacraft model (their first I think), a full-keel double-ender with a transom-hung rudder. They're neat boats, well-built and very salty looking. Well-designed interior but doesn't have standing headroom down below. As always, it depends on what you're looking for. Never hurts to take a look to get an idea of her condition and see what you think!


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

LOA: 26'3" 
LOD: 2'6" 
LWL: 21' 
Beam: 8' 
Draft: 3'3" 
Displacement: 4,750 lbs. 
Ballast: 1,750 lbs. encapsulated lead. 
Sail area: 250 sq. ft. masthead sloop or cutter with bowsprit. 
*Headroom: 5 feet +*Power: 8 hp yanmar with 16 gallon tank.
Bridge Clearance: 28 feet.

Designed by Henry Mohrschladt. Double-ended cutter built in the mid to late 1970's. Has six opening bronze portlights. Mast can be raisedand lowered on a hinged fitting.


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

There was one of them in a nearby sailing club a few years back. It was a real sweetheart - one of those boats where you can see the quality from 50 feet away.

It had plank lines moulded into the hull, which I like on a boat like that. The hardware was bronze and solid, not overgrown dinghy pieces. The proportions were as close to perfect as you can get. The overall impression it gave was "SOLID" and "Shippy" - you would not have to be concerned about anything letting go. Somewhat like a small Westsail 32 but a bit more "yachtie".

Both my wife & I fell in love with it on sight. 

It was awfully small to think about going distance cruising in though.


----------

